# Resort near Acadia National Park



## tanguayc (Dec 25, 2011)

My husband and I would like to travel to Maine in the early fall next year.  As we have never been there, we have no idea where to stay.  We would like to visit Acadia National Park, but enjoy the mountains and ocean front 
resorts as well.  We would be exchanging through RCI.  Any input would be appreciated.  Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## tonyg (Dec 25, 2011)

Sorry, nothing real close in RCI. Samoset is an hour or two away and trades with RCI. The 2 close II resorts (Acadia Village and Harbor Ridge) are considering dual affiliation, but that may not happen by next fall, if it happens at all. Acadia Village Resort does rentals and if you are interested give them a call at 1-207-667-6228.


----------



## MabelP (Dec 25, 2011)

I loved Harbor Ridge. I would recommend highly. Very close to entrance to park. Really enjoyed Southwest Harbor, Bar Harbor and all the lobster pounds.Immaculacte, friendly, and great views.


----------



## theo (Dec 25, 2011)

*Yes, but...*



MabelP said:


> I loved Harbor Ridge. I would recommend highly. Very close to entrance to park. Really enjoyed Southwest Harbor, Bar Harbor and all the lobster pounds.Immaculacte, friendly, and great views.



OP clearly specified an intent to exchange through RCI; Harbor Ridge is not RCI affiliated.


----------



## Ubil (Dec 26, 2011)

tonyg said:


> Sorry, nothing real close in RCI. Samoset is an hour or two away and trades with RCI. The 2 close II resorts (Acadia Village and Harbor Ridge) are considering dual affiliation, but that may not happen by next fall, if it happens at all. Acadia Village Resort does rentals and if you are interested give them a call at 1-207-667-6228.



Harbor Ridge also does rentals. 1-207-244-7000.


----------



## Numismatist (Dec 26, 2011)

I live in Camden, and drive frequently in the summer to Acadia - absolutely beautiful; however, Bar Harbor has so many non-timeshare but interesting places top stay, I'd think it would be better to rent yours and use the money to stay somewhere nice.  There just aren't many decent timeshares in Maine and those that are in Maine aren't in the choice places.


----------



## tanguayc (Dec 26, 2011)

thank you all for the input.  We will look into renting instead of exchanging.


----------



## theo (Dec 27, 2011)

*Another alleged thought...*



tanguayc said:


> My husband and I would like to travel to Maine in the early fall next year.  As we have never been there, we have no idea where to stay.  We would like to visit Acadia National Park, but enjoy the mountains and ocean front resorts as well.  We would be exchanging through RCI.  Any input would be appreciated.



Samoset Resort in Rockport is an oceanfront facilty which *is* RCI affiliated and which is certainly within driving distance of Acadia National Park further "downeast" (per the input above from Maine resident Numismatist --- and I have done so myself on numerous occasions as well). Although not literally "mountains", the nearby (...to Samoset) Camden Hills (and State Park therein) are quite beautiful in the fall. Numismatist has certainly chosen well in his residency location. 

That being said however, I suspect that your odds of getting an early fall exchange into Samoset Resort via RCI might be pretty slim, unless you had an "ongoing search" already in place with RCI and something became available on relatively short notice due to a cancellation or a late deposit.


----------



## WinniWoman (Dec 27, 2011)

We stayed at the Samoset and visited Acadia no problem. Best of both worlds.


----------



## tonyg (Dec 27, 2011)

Somoset went dual affiliated a a short while back, but there is very limited availability thru II.


----------



## theo (Dec 27, 2011)

*Dual affiliated, but...*



tonyg said:


> Samoset went dual affiliated a a short while back, but there is very limited availability thru II.



True, on both counts. I attended the Samoset "weekly meeting" (no sales pitch at all included) conducted by the timeshare manager when I spent one of our owned weeks there in late September / early October. 
The manager mentioned in passing that *very* few exchanges to Samoset ever occur through II. 

Not being an exchanger with _either_ RCI or II, I can only assume that few (if any) Samoset owners would choose to deposit with II in the first place, since II "devalues" Samoset units due to a "lack of a full kitchen". More specifically, the multi burner stovetop does not have an oven compartment below; the kitchen is certainly otherwise quite complete (full size refrigerator, dishwasher, sink, microwave). I guess not being able to actually bake cookies or cook a turkey on site is somehow a "negative" in the II valuation process, yet Samoset is reportedly a pretty tough trade through RCI (...except for low demand "off season" weeks).


----------

